# A good sum up of an officers day



## zipperhead_cop (17 Jul 2007)

I came across this vid today.  Even though it is from our brothers in Australia, I thought it was a pretty good cross section of what a cop sees in any given day:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ymE9r7YX68

I'm sure the decision to edit out several hours of paper work was a good choice.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jul 2007)

BZ ZC


----------



## Trooper Hale (17 Jul 2007)

It is good isnt it? We've got some great cozzers in this country, i reckon we're pretty lucky. You got some knobs but for the most part, all of Australia's police are fairly good. The irony of this video though, is that Queensland police has been dogged by accusations of bribary and dodgy stuff for years. Not uniform coppers but detectives and the like. I'm impressed though, i reckon this is a great little vid.


----------

